# 1969 400 Ram Air iii help



## ApacheWolf (May 5, 2021)

Just purchased my dream car, 1969 GTO. Bought at auction sight unseen. Car was frame off resto. Seller didn't list it as a rebuilt 400 Ram Air iii but stated over the phone. 
I ship her from Texas and I confirmed it is a legit RAiii... However it was never rebuilt. I had the oil pan changed and low and behold the gasket was nearly in particles. 
Drove it and it was a dog. Made my 07 V6 Camry look like a Viper. There is no smoke from engine, headers or pipes.... The engine idles great. The Muncie is shifting beautifully as well. 

Question is where do I start to assess the issue? Or maybe a checklist?
Will a 400 lose this much compression and still idle and run fine but without any power?

I had a 1972 Chevelle with a 307 in HS (22 years ago). The output was about the same.

Thank you all that could give me guidance to this dream car letdown.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

WS block eh and 48 heads ??

fuel filter ,,, sender sock ,,,, distributor/timing ...air cleaner .... carb ,,,, rear gears ....
plugged mufflers ..... what is the compression >.??? what plugs are in it >>>> ?? how are they lookin
had a timing light on it yet ?? had the plugs out ??? had the rotor off ,,,, whats the carb ??
stock points distributor ?? 

alot of unknowns ,,,,,,,,,

welcome ,.,,,


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Congrats. You have a long road ahead of you, but the tests are fairly easy to do. They probably had no idea how to tune it. Start with a compression check, if that's good, do the plugs, wires... everything that Scott said. It only takes one bad plug wire to make it run like crap.


----------



## CDub67 (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome Wolf and congrats on your dream car. Don't let this get you down. Rather, see it as an opportunity to learn about your car and to gain new insights and skills. The folks here are very knowledgable, friendly, and helpful. And everyone loves pictures. Hope to see some of your ride. Please keep us updated on your findings.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As *BLK69JUDGE* pointed out, there are a number of things it could be and you will have to check/replace 1 item at a time - could be ignition related, fuel related, or even mechanical.

It sounds like a fuel issue - maybe the Q-jet secondaries are not opening up and you are only running on the primaries. That would be my first check.

Need a lot more info if we are to help.


----------

